# Oris Artelier Date



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi All,

since posting about that Oris Modern Classic in Constantine, I've been researching and learning my way through the Oris brand and have found that I (might) be able to afford an Artelier Date - specifically the silver dial/brown leather deploy strap shown in great detail here, bought from Austrailia.

This seems cheaper than the few US retaillers Ive so far found... does it sound like a good deal?

More importantly, does anyone have an Oris from the Artelier range? If so, how does it feel (it's a 40.5mm diameter, which might look too big on my 6.5" wrists?), how well built, how reliable have you found it?

Any other comments/opinions very welcome

Much thanks, Jon

*Mods edit*... Jon, Ive edited your post in regard to the link to the watch retailer, please read the forum rules regarding such links http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?act=boardrules ....Jason

PS nice Oris


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi Jon,

I own the Artelier Chronometer (not listed on their website or even in the UK retailer catalogue when I ordered) on leather and my wife has the Lady Date on steel (pictures of my wifes are on the forum if you search). We both own other Oris watches and these are a step up in quality IOHO. My chronometer is accurate to -1.2 seconds per day regardless of position but the my wifes has gained 8 seconds in four weeks







even though it's not a chronometer rated movement. Even the leather strap on mine is improved with a cool silk tie keeping the second leather keeper hoop in place. My wife finds the bracelet very comfortable, with a lovely concealed clasp with discrete Oris etching on one of the links.

The thick side edge of the case makes the watch look smaller on the wrist then the measurement would suggest. The domed sapphire crystal is superb.

I am biased as a big Oris fan but we're both overjoyed with our watches. Is there somewhere you can try one on before ordering over the web?


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi Wardy,

just checked out the Chronometer on the Austrailia site, very nice! Is your on the same brown leather strap as the Date? I see its the 637 movement, chronometer-modified version of the 633 that's in the Date, that's pretty cool.

I've been reading around in the past hour about how the Artelier's wear smaller than the diameter suggests because the sides slope away to the back and front faces, sounds promising!

It seems the rather posh-looking watch shop near me (Park Street, Bristol) is Goldsmiths affiliated and their site says they stock Oris, perhaps tomorrow I'll dress up smart and try to blag trying on an Artelier (!).

Jon


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

edit: to Wardy:

any chance you could explain what the 3-piece case means?

also is the case of your chronometer 40.5mm?

if so could you perhaps tell me some other useful dimensions please? - top lug to bottom lug distance, lug to lug (strap width), average height face to back.

thanks again!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the blue dial


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

jonsedar said:


> edit: to Wardy:
> 
> any chance you could explain what the 3-piece case means?
> 
> ...


Hi sorry for the delay but been away on a booze run to France.

It's difficult to say for certain about the three piece case as I have not seen a proper schematic of the case but by looking at the watch it appears that one piece is the back to which the lugs are attached and it also holds the reaer mineral viewing window, the sides appear to be another seperate section with then the solid ring that holds the front crystal being again a seperate piece. These are all held together by a ring of 8 small screws sunk into the case back. Despite this it's still water resistant to 30m so splashes are not an issue.

I don't have a precise measuring instrument so don't take these as gospel by any means.

Top to bottom lug is 48mm

Strap width is 21mm

Thickness something like 10mm

My chronometer is on a black croc leather strap with dark grey stitching. To my mind this looks really special with the silver guilloche dial! The leather strap is quite thick and stiff so may take a bit of wearing in on a smaller wrist (mine is 7.5")

The chronometer case is 40.5mm. If I remember from the retailer catalogue the normal date version is also available as a 38mm?

The chronometer hands also have no lume on them which I think suits this type of smart dress watch.

Hope this helps!


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi, hope the booze run was fruitful! I lived down near Gatwick last year and made a couple of runs through the tunnel to buy copius amounts of drink - some of which I still have knocking about even now....

Measuring up my wrist and my crappy current watch (fairly budget Seiko quartz chronograph, not the 200m version on Roy's site) those dimensions seem like *just* on the edge of wearable for my wrist... why must it always be like this? At 5' 8" I seem to be on the edge of small/medium sizes of most clothes, now watches too! grrr

I'll definitely try to get down to the nearby Goldsmiths and try one on, there's just no other way. I've been informed that Oris will announce some new watches next week too, so will have to hang on before I make any decisions: really starting to like the current Pointer Date - specifically the small red bar on the date pointer, really nice detail, unfortunately dont like the sub-seconds dial, I'd far prefer a centre second hand....

This business of searching for the perfect watch is really difficult!


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

I managed to bring back enough JD and Jim Bean to keep me going for a while!

I like the pointer date too, alongside the chronograph and big date.

Let us know how you get on...............


----------

